# 1929? Iver Johnson Superior Truss Bridge Roadster Model 88.



## UncleFester (Feb 17, 2016)

Finally got this Deco deluxe tweed rider back together.., 1929? Iver Johnson Superior Truss Bridge Roadster Model 88.


----------



## ivrjhnsn (Feb 17, 2016)

That is with-out a doubt one of the nicest looking truss styles!,Very nice.


----------



## Handyman (Feb 17, 2016)

Hi UncleFester, Great looking ride....................::: just the right "look". Iver Johnson at its best!  Pete in Fitchburg


----------



## dfa242 (Feb 18, 2016)

And reasonably priced too - the repaint looks to have been done very well.  Good luck with the sale.
I think serial number 446722 would date it to 1927 or so.


----------



## Junkhunter (Feb 19, 2016)

I have an Iver that I've always thought was a model 88. I'm not so sure my bars are correct now after seeing this one. I love mine. It rides great. These were marketed as a service bike, but I always wondered why they didn't come with a rack on the back.


----------



## UncleFester (Feb 20, 2016)

Thanks Scott and Pete, most appreciated. dfa242, thanks for the dating info!


----------



## the freewheeler (Feb 22, 2016)

awesome! feel free to just drop this bike by my place as early as is convenient


----------



## rocketman (Feb 22, 2016)

It would look better if it were mine....


----------

